# HP Tuners



## WS6GTO (Jun 4, 2005)

Does anyone know if/when HP Tuners will release a tuning program for the 05 GTO. They allow you to choose two different vehicles and I want to get it for the Formy and the Goat but the site doesn't have the 05 option available yet.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

It's out, been out several months now but only available to tuners. Not consumers as of yet. I think it costs about a grand.


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

I got my o5 tuned w/ HP tuner cost me $450.My car is much faster and more responsive.Yes only select tuners have the program.


----------



## WS6GTO (Jun 4, 2005)

Any word on when it will be available to the public? Is there typically a wait period like this for their personal programs?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

I just emailed HP Tuners, hopefully I'll have a definitive answer from them tomorrow. Stand by....


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

ok, WS6, I just got an email back from Keith at HP Tuners. Apparently anyone can order the software. You won't find an LS2 application just yet, they're still working on it. Check out their website.


----------



## WS6GTO (Jun 4, 2005)

Excellent, I appreciate the help. Thank you.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

My Pleasure!


----------

